# How to make a bike thats too big, feel and ride a little smaller



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello people. I bought a bike from a friend that was too good a deal to pass on. BUT it's a bit too big a frame for me. What do you suggest I do to make it feel/ride smaller? I was thinking a shorter stem/riser stem and or handle bars. What suggestions do you have for me? Thanks for your time here.


----------



## xdeity (Jan 9, 2011)

Sell it on eBay and buy a bike that fits right with the proceeds


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

xdeity said:


> Sell it on eBay and buy a bike that fits right with the proceeds


+1

You'll be happier and better at riding a bike that's suited for your size. A shorter stem and saddle adjustments will only take you so far. You need to be concerned about standover height, ability to control the bike in an urgent situation, your pedal stroke, and your overall comfort level in the seated riding position.

It's only a great deal if it's suited to you :thumbsup:


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

You're right. What size frame is right for a man who's 5'9" and has a regular torso to inseam ratio.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Before you do anything make sure that you have your seat in the right position. This does not very from bike to bike. From there you can start to make adjustments in your cockpit. 

Most of the adjustment will come from where you put your hands. The relative height of your hands is a matter of your riding style. That factor does little to effect the distance between your seat and your hands. The greatest adjustment will be found simply in the length of the stem.

Some years ago I purchased a really wonderful bike that was a little large for me. It hailed from time where very long stems were,. I found that that time that going to a shorter 120 mm stem made the bike very writable over time I have brought that back to about 105 or so and found that distance made it easier for me to get behind the seat and then my elbows more as I rode. I have been riding that bike for 13 years.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Before you do anything make sure that you have your seat in the right position. This does not very from bike to bike. From there you can start to make adjustments in your cockpit.
> 
> Most of the adjustment will come from where you put your hands. The relative height of your hands is a matter of your riding style. That factor does little to effect the distance between your seat and your hands. The greatest adjustment will be found simply in the length of the stem.
> 
> Some years ago I purchased a really wonderful bike that was a little large for me. It hailed from time where very long stems were,. I found that that time that going to a shorter 120 mm stem made the bike very writable over time I have brought that back to about 105 or so and found that distance made it easier for me to get behind the seat and then my elbows more as I rode. I have been riding that bike for 13 years.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

I've always thought you should try and allow an inch or two between your crutch and your top tube, when standing over the bike.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

kiwi_matt said:


> I've always thought you should try and allow an inch or two between your crutch and your top tube, when standing over the bike.


I agree. An inch for a road bike. I prefer two inches for Mtbk. I measured my Sons bike, his is 18.5", mine is 20". But the difference is all in the top tube. The height from the middle of the tube @ the junction of the seat post is the same on both bikes. Also the height @ the top tube and the stem are the same. So with that in mind, I bought an adjustable stem but damnit the handlebars were too small a diameter. All I need to do is put a little more weight on my butt and take a little off my wrists.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Move your saddle forward a click, install a shorter stem, install a narrower handlebar...


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Either that or...*



xdeity said:


> Sell it on eBay and buy a bike that fits right with the proceeds


buy a torture rack on ebay to stretch you out a bit.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Move your saddle forward a click, install a shorter stem, install a narrower handlebar...


Thanks. I know it's not the best thing guys but it's not WAY too big for me, just a little bit. Also, if my Son gets any taller, I'll take his bike and he'll take mine.


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Thanks. I know it's not the best thing guys but it's not WAY too big for me, just a little bit. Also, if my Son gets any taller, I'll take his bike and he'll take mine.


 It's quite possible that the bike IS the right size for you. Maybe the bike was a bit small for the previous owner so he put a longer stem on it. It's quite normal to buy a new bike and after a few rides, change the stem to something around 20mm longer or shorter than what came on the bike.

If you find you need a shorter stem, I would not decrease the width of the bars. It would make for very twitchy (fast) steering. It would not be very stable on rough downhills. Actually, if you shorten the stem you would have to increase the bar width to keep the steering "feel" the same as before. But if we're only talking 20mm, you may not even feel the difference.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm 5'9" like you and my MTBs are size large and my road bike is a 56cm. I have a longish torso proportionate to shortish legs (I wear 29-30" pant inseam). My bikes are all short on standover clearance but fit great when I'm riding them. I run shorter stems (90-100mm) and seatposts with no setback. All the "charts" say I should be on a size medium MTB or size 54cm road frame but they feel too crampt. I think it all comes down to how you like a bike to fit you.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Ricko said:


> I'm 5'9" like you and my MTBs are size large and my road bike is a 56cm. I have a longish torso proportionate to shortish legs (I wear 29-30" pant inseam). My bikes are all short on standover clearance but fit great when I'm riding them. I run shorter stems (90-100mm) and seatposts with no setback. All the "charts" say I should be on a size medium MTB or size 54cm road frame but they feel too crampt. I think it all comes down to how you like a bike to fit you.


I'm in the same situation at 5'6'' Standover is great on a small but feels like crap riding because the cockpit is way too cramped even with a 100mm stem. Medium is tight on standover but feels awesome riding.

I know all bikes size different in regards to sm/md/lg


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Ricko. I'm going to take my bike to the shop so they can measure the diameter of the handle bars. So I can get the correct adjustable stem (the type that adjust vertically) to take some weight off my wrists.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

this thread is funny!


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

2_WD said:


> this thread is funny!


I'm able to laugh at myself. Let me in on it.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

SAVAGESAM said:


> You're right. What size frame is right for a man who's 5'9" and has a regular torso to inseam ratio.


Medium:thumbsup:


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't worry - you'll grow into it!


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Have you tried putting it in the dryer on high heat? It just might shrink a little.


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Thanks Ricko. I'm going to take my bike to the shop so they can measure the diameter of the bars.


 Is this the joke that I missed? :lol:


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

lol


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

SAVAGESAM said:


> Thanks Ricko. I'm going to take my bike to the shop so they can measure the diameter of the bars.


Take the measurment of the bar diameter, multiply by 21.5 and that should give you the top tube length that you're looking for...unless it's a cloudy day, then you multiply by an even 22 .


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

I should of been more clear. I bought an adjustable stem so I could tranfer some weight off my wrists. Well it fit the head tube fine but the diameter of the handle bars was too small. So I was going to take it to the shop so they would know what size adj. stem to get me. In the meantime I just lowered my seat some. Do most of you guys have your bike set up so that whem you're at the bottom of the pedal rotation, there is just a slight bend in the knee? Or more bend?


----------

